# AR-15 asscessories?



## Rednec (Mar 30, 2009)

What is the best, for the money, rail system,scope & light for my Colt Car AR?


----------



## tango6 (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on the rail system, do you want a free floating setup or do you want to go with the standard attachment system? Free floating, a lot like the Daniel Defense or Yankee Hill Machine set ups, I have the Vltor CAS-V set up on one rifle and the Knights Armament set up on another. I prefer the CAS-V system because the KA loosens up with time and rattles. I've heard good things about Surefire's system and its out the door at a reasonable price and appears to be well made.

As for a scope, red dot, holo, or regular scope? Trijicon makes a quality scope that I have used in Iraq and it requires no batteries. Aimpoints are great but there is no magnification built in, you have to buy a seperate (and costly) set up for magnification. Ditto for EO Techs.

As for standard scopes go, I have seen some over kill for what the shooter had intended for the rifle and caliber. I am assuming that your rifle is in .223REM. Personally, I have never had standard glass on an AR because...well, to me it looks retarded. There are some scopes in 1.5-5x30 that I like however, the manufacturers escape me at the moment but one I am considering is the Leupold MKIV CQ/T. Look at www.swfa.com to get an idea. 

As for lights, no clue. I have a Surefire M961 but never use it, it screams "point of aim" to me. You could get by with a Surefire Nitrolon mounted in a scope ring, but there are no guarentees as to durability.

One thing you didn't mention was your price range, that will affect what you consider and buy. I have seen a lot of gunshop commandos walk out with a ton of rifle gear only to not use it. The rule for accessory shopping is the KISS rule, keep it simple stupid. Remember, you have a rifle that was designed to be lightweight and adding a ton of gear defeats the design purpose and also opens up another line of expenditures in maintenance.

I realize it sounds ironic coming from someone who has some of this gear, but mine was given to me and I never look a gift horse in the mouth.

My two cents before my stimulus check


----------



## Rednec (Apr 20, 2009)

thanx, I appreciate your service for our country...i agree with light being a point of aim, but, i will use this for varmits also..i am leaning towards Yankee although i prefer to buy something a little more locally made. My colt is 93 model with handle, any scope may not ever suit me mounted there.


----------



## tango6 (Apr 20, 2009)

I dont know if there is anyone local but YHM is USA made. Another I like is Midwest Industries. Just decide before hand what type of setup you want. If it's for varminting, I would go with a standard handguard setup (cheap to replace if broken or damaged) with a flat top upper and a gas block front sight base or a flip up front sight. As far as a flashlight goes, you can add a rail to the bottom of the handguards and I think there is someone who has a kit to mount them offset. 

The pro of the gun store commando setup is that it adds weight for varminting, but not much of a pro to me.


----------



## Rednec (Apr 21, 2009)

A friend just sent me this ad from one of his coworkers, do you think its worth the price? looks new in the pics i got.

AR-15 Specs:
-Stag Lower
-Armalite Upper
-20" Stainless Steel Wilson Arms Premium Grade, Air Gauged Match Barrel
-Alum Free Float Hand Guard -Tactical Sling Mount -CAA - 6 Position Stock,
with battery storage and adjustable cheek piece -Magpul - Tactical Grip
-Flip Up Front sight -Harris Bipod -4x14x50 Tactical Scope w/illuminated
recticle
-3 magazines, 1x30, 2x20
-Tactical Rifle Case

$1500 firm


----------



## tango6 (Apr 21, 2009)

Stag Lower - Max $170
Arma Upper  - Max $190
20" Wilson Barrel - $250
Unknown Float Handguards 


Nah - a bit pricey given its a parts rifle. You could build one yourself for that price and get everything you want on it.


----------



## Rednec (Apr 21, 2009)

he said all it needs is mccormick trigger to make it complete in his mind..I have a colt carbine with carry handle. maybe ill just put some money in mine. Got any suggestions?


----------



## Brad#1 (Apr 21, 2009)

First of all, don't give in to all of these panic prices. You can still get almost anything you want for a fair price. You may have to wait a while because everything is backordered, but I'd rather wait than pay double for something anyway. There are also still a few people out there who are not trying to rip anybody off. Check for deals on the swap and sell. I saw an almost new Century Arms 20'' this morning on there for around $625 I think. There are still deals to be had. I'm in the process of building a 16'' now and I'll have mine completely finished with everything I want on it for around $1200. And that's with all new higher end parts. The rifle you mentioned above seems a little pricey to me. I really don't like a 20'' upper with an adjustable stock anyway but I guess that's a personel preferance. It just doesn't seem to balance right. Another thing you may want to consider is trading for a flattop upper for mounting optics. Especially if you want a cowittness with your iron sights. As far as accessories go it really comes down to what you prefer. Yankee hill has some really nice rail systems at decent prices. I ordered their light weight 2 piece system and I think it was only around $150. Optics can get a little expensive but you get what you pay for. Aimpoints and Eotechs are great but like Tango said if you are looking for something with magnification that is probably not the cheapest route.


----------



## Rednec (Apr 21, 2009)

thanx,,
what would you suggest in the way of optics for my colt car.(pre ban)w/handle? are there any options for mounting? i beleive ill just try to upgrade my gun, unless he drops his price couple hundred.


----------



## Brad#1 (Apr 21, 2009)

*mounting*

Well that really depends you're price range. If you're looking at something like an aimpoint this looks like a great option for mounting with a carry handle. It also allows for cowittnessing with your iron sights. I have also seen them mounted in a cantilever mount on the rail system in front of the carry handle which serves the same purpose. You can mount them on top of the handle but it just seems a little to high for my tastes.


----------



## Brad#1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Almost forgot. You said you were looking for something more local, I think Daniel Defense is located in Savannah if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Rednec (Apr 22, 2009)

....thats the local i am refering to...whenever possible.
thanx brad


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Apr 22, 2009)

Daniel Defense is out of Savannah as mentioned, Tapco is out of Kennesaw, Advanced Armament Company is out of Norcross.


----------

